# moving from Europe (Netherlands) to Richmond --> salary indication



## cmarco (May 27, 2010)

Hello everybody,

it's a couple of weeks that I'm in touch with MDA corporation in Richmond.
THey are keeping on asking my salary expectations, which for me is completely a foggy question.
I'm currently earning 60k€ (around 78k Can $) NET....what do you suggest???
We're in 4 (2 kids of 5 and 2 y.o.) + a dog...

How much should I ask? 
How much a 4 bedroom + 2 bathrooms + garden house would cost (rent) in richmond or surraunding areas???

Thanks a lot 

Marco & Co.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

cmarco said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> it's a couple of weeks that I'm in touch with MDA corporation in Richmond.
> THey are keeping on asking my salary expectations, which for me is completely a foggy question.
> ...


Hi Marco,

It really depends on what you will be doing for MDA. 

Is it a technical job (non-mgmt)? Are you going to have people reporting to you? 

How much are you expected to travel? 

Are you expected to be working directly for the company as an employee or it is going to be a contract? 

A lot of questions I know... but they all matter when it comes to $.

60k EUR is a good salary. You should be fine on the 80k's CAD.

For house/apartment cost references use Apartment Toronto: Find your next Toronto apartment, rent quickly with pictures. .

Cheers


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Marco & welcome to the forums! 

Here's a link to a Canadian government website that provides labour market information, including wages for different professions and locations.

Wages & Salaries from the Labour Market Information (LMI)

Hope it helps!


----------



## cmarco (May 27, 2010)

Hello Scharlack and Oggy,

thanks for the web sites.

Coming to your question:

1) Is it a technical job (non-mgmt)? It's actually a mix (tech+mngt), but the mngt part is not more than the 30% and anyway is a technical mngt (not director or similia)

2) Are you going to have people reporting to you? Guess yes, but not more than 3 people

3)How much are you expected to travel?....don't know exactly but for similar position in EU is up to 30%

4) Are you expected to be working directly for the company as an employee or it is going to be a contract? It's a direct contract (permanent) with MDA, not a a contractor position 

80K's CAD NET? because my 60K€ are net....for what I've found 80KCAD net would be around 110K gross...

I was thinking to ask around 120-130 to a have some negotiation flexibility....what do you think?

Marco


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

cmarco said:


> 80K's CAD NET? because my 60K€ are net....for what I've found 80KCAD net would be around 110K gross...
> 
> I was thinking to ask around 120-130 to a have some negotiation flexibility....what do you think?
> 
> ...


Hey Marco,

One thing that counts a lot is your experience... if you have done (this same type of job) for 5+ yrs you are considered senior.

Best of luck!


----------

